# Finally got my RAT!!



## jando426 (May 15, 2007)

I went to with my mom to look at some rats and she just loved them! (kind of) Well we were looking at the small females that they had and there were 3. One was smaller than the other and the others just used her as a pillow and kicked her around. My mom couldn't let that happen and she let me buy her(which is weird because rats totally freak her out). They should have more rats in about 2 weeks so I'm going to go back and get my lil rattie a friend. I don't know what to name her!! I was thinking Jinx but my mom suggested Miracle since its a miracle she let me buy her. Well here are some pictures she is still getting used to her new home. She's been peeing a lot. Also she has been sneezing a lot lately is that normal?










(Edited because pictures didn't work)


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

i can't see any pics but miracle sounds like a good name for her. maybe name her new friend jinx so they can balance each other out... that makes sense right...?


----------



## jando426 (May 15, 2007)

Got the pictures working, sorry about that. And everyone is already calling her Jinx and I like that name better than Miracle. I'll probably try to get an American Blue next and name her Luna.


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

aww so tiny! she's very pretty


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

she's got such a chunky stripe down her back, ha ha. but she's cute and i like jinx way better. personally, names like "miracle" and "lucky" and "hope" are so cheesy. 

she's probably sneezing from stress of being alone, in a new home, with new people, etc. if it doesn't clear up in week or so, or gets more frequent/is accompanied by head-shaking and red discharges, then make sure to get her to a vet. took picasso a week and a half or so to clear up, so it's not that bad, especially since you got her from a petstore, it's more likely to come up.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

*Super cute!! yea the sneezing in normal, My new girls and boy would sneez every once in a while and would even sometimes have a sneezing fit. Then they just stoped, All the new smells and everything will take a while getting use to. VERY cute*


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

She's really cute!


----------



## Berks (May 15, 2007)

adorable


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

aww shes so cute!


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

She is really cute....my brother has a rat that looks just like her!

My rat was sneezing a lot when I first got him....but now he doesn't at all.
I know they have a lot of things to adjust to so that could be it.


----------

